# Lines getting lighter on pregnancy test ??



## mummy2be123

Hi can anyone help me please im soooo worried !!

I had my bfp saturday night ... and ive tested everyday since with a first response test. Now today I tested as soon as I got up and the line is lighter then yesterday and now im soooo worried i feel sick ..

Can it mean anything?? A few people have told me they had this n had a miscarriage so im worrying even more

Can i request a blood test off my doctor as my doctors dont do pregnancy tests, thanks x


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi hun,

i took a frer at 12dpo evening time and it was very very dark!!! the following morning i took another test of the same box and the line was lighter, and this was with fmu.

everything is good so far, i wouldn't worry.

if you want to confirm pregnancy with blood test you can have a BHcg done and repeat it after a couple of days to see if numbers are going up.

i don't know about the us, but in the uk this kind of test is not under nhs so you will have to contact a private clinic to have it done, it cost about 35 pounds and they call you after 2 hours to tell you the results.

hope this helps


----------



## Redclaire

mummy2be123 said:


> Hi can anyone help me please im soooo worried !!
> 
> I had my bfp saturday night ... and ive tested everyday since with a first response test. Now today I tested as soon as I got up and the line is lighter then yesterday and now im soooo worried i feel sick ..
> 
> Can it mean anything?? A few people have told me they had this n had a miscarriage so im worrying even more
> 
> Can i request a blood test off my doctor as my doctors dont do pregnancy tests, thanks x

Are you using the same brand of test each day?
I tested very faint in a IC, then bfn on a Boots brand then bfp on a sainsbury one then only very very faint on an IC!!!
You are still very early!! Any the amount of HCG in ur urine can fluctuate if your drinking lots!
Get a 'proper' test , clearblue and try with first morning urine tomoro!
If that is negative then you may have had a 'chemical pregnancy'. But fingers crossed your levels are just rising slowly!! best of luck hunny xxx


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks for both of your replies I live in the UK and i suppose i can phone my doctors theres no harm in asking if i can have a blood test right?

I tested everyday with a first response test and on sunday i did a clearblue digital 1-2 weeks on it .. I have one left, should i test with that or is it pointless ? Cause either way ill be worrying

thanks xx


----------



## Clareybeary

I stopped testing after I got 3 positives and as a result I have no idea whether my tests will have gotten lighter or not. Ignorance is bliss!!!!!


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks but its hard I worry about miscarriage i did with my son ive just done my clearblue digitial thats still pregnant 1-2 weeks but its the lines i worried about 

I know this is a dumb question but is there a way i can tell if my urine was dilute or not? My first test first response my urine was dark ... my clearblue just it was light ..


----------



## babyhopes22

heres what happened with me hun. I tested early and got a very faint line, then again a few days later and it was a little darker. then i tested again...it went back to being light. all tests were done using the same brand and using fmu. I rang my doctors for a blood test but they said they wouldnt even get me in until i was 8 weeks! which if you havent been trying then you probably wouldnt know when you are 8 weeks....
anyway, 2 days later i miscarried....sorry to put a downer on it but it is quite literally a waiting game. They do say that HCG levels rise and fall so it is hard to say for sure. Give your docs a ring to see if they have different regulations, orrrrrr even just make out your further along just to get an app for peace of mind.


----------



## mummy2be123

babyhopes22 said:


> heres what happened with me hun. I tested early and got a very faint line, then again a few days later and it was a little darker. then i tested again...it went back to being light. all tests were done using the same brand and using fmu. I rang my doctors for a blood test but they said they wouldnt even get me in until i was 8 weeks! which if you havent been trying then you probably wouldnt know when you are 8 weeks....
> anyway, 2 days later i miscarried....sorry to put a downer on it but it is quite literally a waiting game. They do say that HCG levels rise and fall so it is hard to say for sure. Give your docs a ring to see if they have different regulations, orrrrrr even just make out your further along just to get an app for peace of mind.


Sorry to hear about your miscarriage and thank you for being honest :flower:

I've had no signs of miscarriage yet so fingers crossed im not ...


----------



## babyhopes22

mummy2be123 said:


> babyhopes22 said:
> 
> 
> heres what happened with me hun. I tested early and got a very faint line, then again a few days later and it was a little darker. then i tested again...it went back to being light. all tests were done using the same brand and using fmu. I rang my doctors for a blood test but they said they wouldnt even get me in until i was 8 weeks! which if you havent been trying then you probably wouldnt know when you are 8 weeks....
> anyway, 2 days later i miscarried....sorry to put a downer on it but it is quite literally a waiting game. They do say that HCG levels rise and fall so it is hard to say for sure. Give your docs a ring to see if they have different regulations, orrrrrr even just make out your further along just to get an app for peace of mind.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your miscarriage and thank you for being honest :flower:
> 
> I've had no signs of miscarriage yet so fingers crossed im not ...Click to expand...


Thank you hun, again sorry i had to put a downer on it. You will probably be fine. i really hope this is it for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## corrie anne

I kept getting vanishing lines until 12dpo. I got a nice line with a frer at 12dpo smu or tmu then at 13dpo fmu i line was lighter. At 14dpo i testd again and it was darker than both previous tests, this has happened to so many women on here for some reason with frer. Baby is fine but i really thought it was over.


----------



## mummy2be123

thanks everyone for your replies .... I've brought 2more first response ive done a test and its as faint as saturday when i first got my bfp ... gutted ..


----------



## capegirl7

Can you post pictures hun? Maybe your pee was just diluted. I would go to the docs and get blood drawn.


----------



## x melanie x

with my last pregnancy my lines got lighter and unfortunately it ended in m/c, but i also had cramping. when i was at the epu i asked the consultant about lines getting lighter/ darker etc and he said a positive is a positive and therefore pregnant until a m/c is diagnosed. lines can change depending on time of day, dilution of pee, test type etc etc. try not to worry unless you also have bleeding and/or cramping. why don't you book a private early scan to put your mind at rest? i hope it turns out ok xxx


----------



## mummy2be123

I'm only 3 weeks pregnant so its way too early to see anything thanks for all your replies. I've had no stomach aches well ive had stomach ache but its because im worried and im hoping its going end good ... my doctor wont give me a blood test :(. I've got my 8 month old son look after and ive got a maths exam next week im meant be revising but im just looking up miscarriages and ive got stop because im making myself really bad now :(

I've got another thread on the pregnancy test forum and someone said my lines looked how theres did and they had a chemical pregnancy ... i suppose ive just got wait and see now.

Will post pictures ASAP x


Test 1 is from saturday
test 2 is from sunday
test 3 is monday
test 4 is this morning (as soon as i got up)
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture049.jpg


Comparing test 1 & 5 .. 5 is from this afternoon .
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture063.jpg

and test 5 is from this afternoon .... its as faint as my bfp .... not good !!:(


----------



## mummylove

mummy2be123 said:


> Hi can anyone help me please im soooo worried !!
> 
> I had my bfp saturday night ... and ive tested everyday since with a first response test. Now today I tested as soon as I got up and the line is lighter then yesterday and now im soooo worried i feel sick ..
> 
> Can it mean anything?? A few people have told me they had this n had a miscarriage so im worrying even more
> 
> Can i request a blood test off my doctor as my doctors dont do pregnancy tests, thanks x

HCG doubles every 48 hours it could be light cus it aint doubled test every few days. I got my bfp at 9dpo and it wasnt a complete dark line and i tested next day at it was lighter but day after that it was getting dark im now 25 weeks pregnant


----------



## bumpbear

The instructions in clear blue and first response say that the appearance of the line will vary and they show different examples of what the lines might look like. I did countless different fr and cb tests because the lines kept appearing differently and that was driving me mad. Eventually, I stopped behaving like a neurotic lunatic and I am still pregnant, so all good. I know its easier said than done, but try to lay off the tests now - they'll only drive you insane. You are definitely pregnant - revel in that for a bit. :)


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks both of you !!!! I've got one test left LOL im sooooooooooooooo tempted do it .... but im stopping myself ive got my 8 month old keep me busy in the week hopefully take my mind off it a little ill be checking every time i go the toilet for blood now !:( argh

xx


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Hold your urine at least for 3 to 4 hrs with very limited liquids intake and then use it I am sure you will have a darker line. Good luck!


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you !!!!!

I have one last frer left ... im going test tomorrow now !! What time should i do it? morning afternoon or night for best results thanks xxxx


----------



## mummylove

Its best to do FMU but try not drink in the night


----------



## bumpbear

first morning urine is the best sample to test with. pee in a cup and follow the timings exactly with a stopwatch! midstream is harder to get exactly right! also, only look at the colour at the 3 minute point, no earlier and no later!


----------



## divine_kyrie

I always had better lines with frer smu. I would not drink anything for 4 hours and then take it. Fmu always gave me light lines, it drove me nuts!


----------



## Mbababy

Grrrrr...just typed out a big long response to this and it got erased :dohh: Long story short, this happened to me....11 and 12dpo tests were lighter than 10 dpo test and I was really freaking out. But what I learned is that the darkness of the line of the test is directly related to the amount of dye in each test....and this can vary between brand....box...and even by each test! Also, I got my darkest lines in the afternoon....not FMU :shrug:

I finally got a nice line at 13dpo...and then I stopped testing :thumbup:


----------



## corrie anne

My 12dpo was not morning sample like my 13dpo was. I like afternoon testing. And the only reason they tell you to use fmu is because you are sleeping and should be able to hold for longer but while pg i cant hold it too long. So it only matter when to take it from how long you can hold your pee in.


----------



## hearthappy

If I were you I would call your doctor for a blood HCG test, just to be safe. First Response lines are suppose to get darker when HCG gets higher. I too had this with my m/c in early July.I tested daily and noticed my lines getting lighter, called my doctor and had HCG taken a few times and I was infact m/c. Sorry this isn't to scare you but it may be something to be concerned about so it is best to get it checked out. With this pregnancy, my lines got darker every day and so far so good. Good luck to you. I hope everything works out. Big hugs!


----------



## mummy2be123

ok thank you so much everyone !!! I've got a bit of hope after reading mbababy's post so thank you ... ill test tomorrow and update iim scared and excited !!!! x


----------



## mummy2be123

hearthappy said:


> If I were you I would call your doctor for a blood HCG test, just to be safe. First Response lines are suppose to get darker when HCG gets higher. I too had this with my m/c in early July.I tested daily and noticed my lines getting lighter, called my doctor and had HCG taken a few times and I was infact m/c. Sorry this isn't to scare you but it may be something to be concerned about so it is best to get it checked out. With this pregnancy, my lines got darker every day and so far so good. Good luck to you. I hope everything works out. Big hugs!


Thanks for your post ... I have called my doctor but he wont do a blood test so ive just got to wait hope and see its driving me crazy im trying think positive though and sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:


----------



## baby D

hugs hunnie xx Hope it all works out just fine for you xx Let us know x Hoping for you!!!


----------



## 3boys

each test can have a different sensitivity and a different amount of dye, even 2 tests in the one box will be slightly different hun so i wouldnt worry! x x


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks everyone ill have an update & photo soon either way !!! I feel sick.

Sorry for the TMI but ive held my wee in for 3 hours now so i should hopefully get a good result .... im expecting a negative but i hope i get a nice big bright bfp!! Will update soon

its 10:05pm now im trying wait until 11pm but i think ill do it about half past as my stomach is killing me !!

xxxx


----------



## mummy2be123

So here come the photos !!! opinions please.... thank you xxxxxx

Just to compare ill post all my tests LOL sorry ! I cant put them in one photo ive lost them :(

Test 1 is from saturday
test 2 is from sunday
test 3 is from monday
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture043.jpg

Test 4 is from today (tuesday) and so is test 5 from today. 

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture060.jpg

Test 4 is first thing this morning test 5 was this afternoon ..

test 5 ....

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture062.jpg

Comparing test 1 and 5 ....

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture063-1.jpg

Test from tonight tested around 10:20pm i held my urine in for 3 and a half hours for best results 

taken about 5 minutes after tonights test ....


https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture065.jpg

Taken about 20 minutes later
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture071.jpg




my ebay cheap test taken from the same urine sample ....
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture072.jpg

Any opinions please ????? thanks in advance.

I've got pains in my side/back stomach atm .... so im expecting bad news tomorrow!! I've got a internet cheap test left now no frer until they come so ill test tomorrow with that and update.

I really hope i dont have a chemical or miscarriage im sooooooo nervous ive put a liner on so if i bleed in the night ill know (fingers crossed i dont)

thanks everyone in advance for your posts advice and support its all appreciated xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Well at this stage hun it looks like you've had over 5 BFP's. That's good in anyones book.

I had the same thing with lighter tests. Once I got a darker one I just stopped testing. Heaps of people on here said it happened to them and comparing them/taking more just freaks you out.

Are the pains really bad or light?


----------



## mummy2be123

The pains in my sides have stopped now but my stomach ache is like an 'ache' if you know what i mean? I'm going phone my doctors again tomorrow beg them for a blood test its making me bad :( And ive had bfps just they dont get darker and are getting lighter.

If my doctors wont do a blood test (they dont even do pregnancy tests!!) I'm going phone around cause its making me bad now xx


----------



## bumpbear

They're all positive, so that's a plus.

I noticed that you're three weeks and three days pregnant at the mo. When is/was your period due?


----------



## Wilsey

Are you holding your pee in before taking the tests and not drinking and eating lots?

I would definitely try and get it confirmed with bloods if it's upsetting you this much. Stress is only going to make you feel worse.

xx


----------



## mummy2be123

bumpbear said:


> They're all positive, so that's a plus.
> 
> I noticed that you're three weeks and three days pregnant at the mo. When is/was your period due?

Well basically my last period was 6th july but my periods are messed up since i had my son just over 8 months ago ... i tested from 6th august daily and i got my bfp on saturday on a frer :flower:


----------



## mummy2be123

Wilsey said:


> Are you holding your pee in before taking the tests and not drinking and eating lots?
> 
> I would definitely try and get it confirmed with bloods if it's upsetting you this much. Stress is only going to make you feel worse.
> 
> xx

Thanks ... well im hoping they will if not im going see if i can find a pregnancy advisory clinic locally im not sure if they can do blood tests but this is horrible its the not knowing 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

I hope you can get an appointment sooner rather than later!


----------



## mummy2be123

Wilsey said:


> I hope you can get an appointment sooner rather than later!

Thank you me too :hugs: I just hate not knowing xx


----------



## Wilsey

I haven't had bloods yet. So I'm just going by the fact that I've had four BFPs (two of which were lighter) and I haven't bled yet. I'm very regular since coming off bcp and I'm 6 days late for AF though - so that sort of helps too.


----------



## mummy2be123

Wilsey said:


> I haven't had bloods yet. So I'm just going by the fact that I've had four BFPs (two of which were lighter) and I haven't bled yet. I'm very regular since coming off bcp and I'm 6 days late for AF though - so that sort of helps too.

Aw congrats!! I dont know when i was due as my periods are terrible lol I am such a worrier i really am ... i just hope i can get my bloods done tomorrow heres hoping :flower: xxx


----------



## bumpbear

mummy2be123 said:


> bumpbear said:
> 
> 
> They're all positive, so that's a plus.
> 
> I noticed that you're three weeks and three days pregnant at the mo. When is/was your period due?
> 
> Well basically my last period was 6th july but my periods are messed up since i had my son just over 8 months ago ... i tested from 6th august daily and i got my bfp on saturday on a frer :flower:Click to expand...

Honestly, if you only got your first BFP on Saturday using an early response test, it's probably still two more days before you're able to test with anything besides fmu according to packet instructions. Most women would get negatives if they tested at random times of day with an early response test, so maybe be pleased that they're all clear BFPs? There is very little distinction between the colours of the lines you've posted. It all looks positive to me!


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks sorry i just worry over everything :( fingers crossed xxx


----------



## bumpbear

Also, the control lines on your later tests look lighter than the control line on your earlier ones, so it's probably got something to do with the dye too as another member suggested.


----------



## mummy2be123

todays update x

This cheap ebay test was from yesterday
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture072-1.jpg

todays tests ..... its a 1 pound cheap test and this was about 10 minutes after testing???

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture076.jpg

Now here are 2 tests from yesterday(ebay cheap ones ) and 1 from today
top 2 are from yesterday bottom one is from today

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture077.jpg
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture078.jpg

They are still faint :( but can you see any difference in the lines ??
thanks xxxx

I'll re test tonight or tomorrow with a cheapy im not sure i ive got any left but i have lol

Last but not least my poundland test but this is about 6 hours later

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/mummy2be123/Picture080.jpg


----------



## MrsQ

Hunny. I really really would try not to worry! 


they are definatly lines and if you are m/c theres nothing you can do anyway unfortunatly!

Your pregnant hunny. Enjoy it!
xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Interested in hearing an update. Have similar issue.


----------



## 3boys

her signature says mc september 11


----------

